# Looking to buy some predators!



## LS1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone know a good site to look at freshwater predator fish? With possible capability to buy from them and have fish shipped. Petco and a the other few shops out here are lacking in freshwater predator fish. Many saltwater fish and ciclids are all I see.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on the type of predators you are looking for. They usually have some on aquabid. There is also liveaquaria. Just make sure what you get will fit your tank fully grown. Also check and make sure the fish is legal in your state.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> *Also check and make sure the fish is legal in your state.*


I agree with Susan, but I'm quoting that for emphasis.

Ex. Most predatory catfish species from Florida are not legal in other states and I'm sure it's the same for the other states too.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

There are numerous laws prohibiting certain species of fish from being brought into/sold in states, so it's best to check to make sure beforehand. Mostly these deal with things like piranha, but increasingly more and more species are being added to the list.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of fish were you after? What size tank do you have?


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

LS1 said:


> Anyone know a good site to look at freshwater predator fish? With possible capability to buy from them and have fish shipped. Petco and a the other few shops out here are lacking in freshwater predator fish. Many saltwater fish and ciclids are all I see.


Depends on the type of fish you are looking for. Some you may need to have a permit from your State to have predatory fish depending on the type also check with your LFS they sometimes can order fish for you..*old dude*cool-dude


----------



## ramonfernandez (Jul 26, 2011)

LS1 said:


> Anyone know a good site to look at freshwater predator fish? With possible capability to buy from them and have fish shipped. Petco and a the other few shops out here are lacking in freshwater predator fish. Many saltwater fish and ciclids are all I see.


What fish do you have in mind?

How big is your tank?

Have you check local laws in your county?




_____
Buy Fish Online


----------



## rross2007 (Feb 1, 2010)

AquaScapeOnline We sell a wide selection of piranhas, stingrays, cichlids, plecos, catfish and rare oddball tropical fish.
AE Aquatics Specializing in Piranhas, Stingrays, Cichlids, Catfish, Plecos, Oddballs and many other tropical fish.

I've never done any business with either online but I've hear very good things. Both usually have a nice selection of piranhas, stingrays and gars to name a few. Both can ship your order overnight. I'm pretty sure they won't sell to you if the fish is illegal in your state but, like everyone said, ya better do your homework just to be safe.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

ramonfernandez said:


> What fish do you have in mind?
> 
> How big is your tank?
> 
> ...


How and where would you go to check the laws?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I just added a couple of stickies in the general freshwater forum with state by state restrictions.


----------

